# Jonah and the women that follow him



## Poimen (Aug 1, 2005)

I am preparing a sermon series for Jonah and having done a search on Google, I came up with this 'gem' of exegetical wizardry.

http://house-of-hope.net/women/tarshish.html

Here are some of the highlights:



> Are we, as Jonah, reluctant to go to Ninevah if necessary to help our husbands when we feel they don't deserve it. Do we run from God's will in our homes?





> Tarshish was south. If you look on a map, south is always down. When we run away from God, our life always heads into a downward spiral.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 2, 2005)

Kind of reminds me of the person that told me that Bible was flawed, and he knew it because the writers always talked about going down from Jerusalem, no matter where they were going. He complained that they simply must not have known their geography very well... "don't they know that to get from Jerusalem to Lebanon you have to go UP? Not the other way around!" 

Todd


----------



## BobVigneault (Aug 2, 2005)

Good point Todd but I'm actually posting because I've been looking for this opportunity to get our avatars together. way2go!


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 2, 2005)

Heh - well, there they are together. If I'm ever in Geneva again, I'll have to find out how it actually is. (Didn't know about it the last time i was there, though I did see St. Peter's) 

I wonder if there's a John Knox scotch ale... Hm... will have to poke around now  I am aware of Greyfriars coffee, but not sure about beer.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## sastark (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poimen_
> 
> 
> > Tarshish was south. If you look on a map, south is always down. When we run away from God, our life always heads into a downward spiral.



My professional cartographic opinion about this is: 

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!


----------

